# My Pet Carnivore



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok, so I've done A LOT of research on raw diet. I've finally decided I'm switching my dogs from dry kibble to a raw meat diet. I've been looking at websites that ship the meat to you, such as My Pet Carnivore. Currently, I'm working part time, so I can't afford anything too terribly expensive at the moment. My question is, what meat blends from this site do you feed your dogs? Also, how much do you feed them? Kane is 90lbs and we have a smaller dog that's 25lbs. 

We do have a local meat place, Town and Country, if that would be cheaper. So what would I buy from them? How much would I feed the dogs? All of their meat is USAD quality. 

Thanks in advance! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I get the lamb hearts and green tripe from MPC(they deliver to my town once a month). Everything else I feed to my dogs, I get elsewhere in bulk orders...grocery stores will sometimes order cases of turkey necks cheaper than MPC sells them for.
My area also has a Town and Country grocery store in the inner city neighborhood, and that is where I order cases of turkey necks! 
Amounts depend on the dogs metabolism. My 90# male eats 2.5 # per day and my 90# female gets less than 2#...she isn't working like he is. 2-3% of the dogs weight is the rule, but it does depend on the dogs activity level, age, and other factors.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I get the lamb hearts and green tripe from MPC(they deliver to my town once a month). Everything else I feed to my dogs, I get elsewhere in bulk orders...grocery stores will sometimes order cases of turkey necks cheaper than MPC sells them for.
> My area also has a Town and Country grocery store in the inner city neighborhood, and that is where I order cases of turkey necks!
> Amounts depend on the dogs metabolism. My 90# male eats 2.5 # per day and my 90# female gets less than 2#...she isn't working like he is. 2-3% of the dogs weight is the rule, but it does depend on the dogs activity level, age, and other factors.


So how do I know what meat mixtures to feed him? Like how did you decide on lamb heart and green tripe?

Also, about how much money do you spend on their food a month? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Read more in the raw forums, there are balances of meat/bone/organs you need to feed. I only order the heart/tripe from there because I don't really want to pay for mixes when I get meat from other sources cheaper. I'm in a co-op that gets past sale date meat from big box stores, so what I pay is not what most do. With the co-op I pay about 80 a month which includes 4 plastic totes of various meat. I get mostly muscle meat, very little bone and mostly chicken liver for the organ. So I buy ground lamb mix, calves liver, duck or turkey necks and the tripe and heart from other places. Still cheaper than buying the best kibbble on the market. I feed 6ish # a day for 3 dogs. Try to keep the average cost around $1 per #. That really doesn't include the supplements or extras. We have chickens, so the dogs get eggs several days per week too.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Read more in the raw forums, there are balances of meat/bone/organs you need to feed. I only order the heart/tripe from there because I don't really want to pay for mixes when I get meat from other sources cheaper. I'm in a co-op that gets past sale date meat from big box stores, so what I pay is not what most do. With the co-op I pay about 80 a month which includes 4 plastic totes of various meat. I get mostly muscle meat, very little bone and mostly chicken liver for the organ. So I buy ground lamb mix, calves liver, duck or turkey necks and the tripe and heart from other places. Still cheaper than buying the best kibbble on the market. I feed 6ish # a day for 3 dogs. Try to keep the average cost around $1 per #. That really doesn't include the supplements or extras. We have chickens, so the dogs get eggs several days per week too.


I know people that are experienced in this say how easy it is, but it sure is complicated when starting out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most people start with chicken, the bones are easy to eat and it is fairly inexpensive. For a 90# dog, one leg 1/4 with back attached usually weighs about a pound. The balance of meat bone and some organ meat contained in the back is an example of a good portion....but for your smaller dog, it gets a bit more complicated! 

I like to feed tripe often because it has digestive enzymes and the calcium/phosphorus ratio is fairly even. Here is another website that has some good articles on raw feeding: A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Reference Articles


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Most people start with chicken, the bones are easy to eat and it is fairly inexpensive. For a 90# dog, one leg 1/4 with back attached usually weighs about a pound. The balance of meat bone and some organ meat contained in the back is an example of a good portion....but for your smaller dog, it gets a bit more complicated!
> 
> I like to feed tripe often because it has digestive enzymes and the calcium/phosphorus ratio is fairly even. Here is another website that has some good articles on raw feeding: A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Reference Articles


Thanks!! I'll definitely check out that site. How much time do you spend preparing their meals?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

We purchase Maverick's food from My Pet Carnivore and we are very happy with them. Their products are based on the prey model and have an 80/10/10 ratio - meat/bone/organ. They do not use foreign sources and the animals are grass fed. Therefore, no sides effect from grain fed sources. I rotate proteins and purchase rabbit, beef, chicken, duck, turkey, fish and lamb from them. Our pup is thriving on it. Analyzing their prices per pound, they are not as expensive as pre-mades like Nature's Variety or Bravo. I find them to be reasonable given the quality and source of the food and its very convenient. Maverick eats 1.25 pounds per day, along with freeze dried organs as treats.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

cci058 said:


> We purchase Maverick's food from My Pet Carnivore and we are very happy with them. Their products are based on the prey model and have an 80/10/10 ratio - meat/bone/organ. They do not use foreign sources and the animals are grass fed. Therefore, no sides effect from grain fed sources. I rotate proteins and purchase rabbit, beef, chicken, duck, turkey, fish and lamb from them. Our pup is thriving on it. Analyzing their prices per pound, they are not as expensive as pre-mades like Nature's Variety or Bravo. I find them to be reasonable given the quality and source of the food and its very convenient. Maverick eats 1.25 pounds per day, along with freeze dried organs as treats.


Could you give me an example menu that you feed Maverick? I just can't seem to figure all of it out very well. Also do you buy the containers of ground meat or what?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I will PM you


----------

